# n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal - New Update 4-7-2013



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have L. Pantanal and HYPTIS LORENTZIANA coming this week.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it, it should look good all grown in. I would pull out the lighter colored rock though. Have you ever considered a carpet plant in this tank?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice tank. I was curious if the cloudy water has cleared up?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm a ninja said:


> I like it, it should look good all grown in. I would pull out the lighter colored rock though. Have you ever considered a carpet plant in this tank?


The rocks are from the wifey... so I have them keep in the tank somewhere. She wanted to have something in the tank, we negotiated on the rocks.

Small crypts are my carpet plants. Just need them to multiple so they can fill in the empty spaces.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

green_valley said:


> Nice tank. I was curious if the cloudy water has cleared up?


Thanks ... It usually takes a few days for the cloudy to clear. I will probably need to clean the filters... but they are such a pita to clean them.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

You should get some driftwood in there and more rocks!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

matty26 said:


> You should get some driftwood in there and more rocks!


I thought about this... but I want maximize my floor space to add more crypts!

I will add more stem plants in the back to give the tank more depth and color.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I couldn't take pictures of the fish in the tank. They were moving too fast for my camera phone.

The tank is still cloudy, I am hoping it would clear within the next week. If not, I might have to do a 30%-40% water change.

I also got a couple of specimens from Nick of bocopa japan and erio type 2... going to see if they will survive.

C. Nurii Pahang Mutated 









C. Uenoi - I have one baby on the right.









C. Keei - Two babies on the left and right.









Super Red Rubin Lidwigia - It has doubled since I got them 4 weeks ago.









L. Pantanal - Just got them this week from Joraan









C. Nurii 'Rompin' - I love this plant... 









Downoi - I was able to split the plant... so I got 3 crowns!









C. Hudoroi - I got this two weeks ago... extremely slow grower!









Hyptis Lorentziana - Just got this week from Joraan









C. Cordata KR01 - They are growing at a good pace but they need to make babies!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is my special helper!!!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Job on the c uenoi dude. It wasn't too long ago since you got the plant. I'm glad they're happy and well taken care of. A lot of people shy away from new crypts thinking that they're hard to grow because of the lack of info. In my opinion, they are just as easy as most of the ones that are already saturated in the hobby.

I read in Jan's crypt pages that c ferruginea cannot be grown in the long run. I got a few specimen grown submerged and I witnessed colors and patterns that I will never see in a emerged specimen. I have Frank testing a specimen for me submerged as well in a typical mts setting. So far so good.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Great Job on the c uenoi dude. It wasn't too long ago since you got the plant. I'm glad they're happy and well taken care of. A lot of people shy away from new crypts thinking that they're hard to grow because of the lack of info. In my opinion, they are just as easy as most of the ones that are already saturated in the hobby.


Thanks... I agree with you. Caring for rare crypts are the same as the less rare crypts. I enjoyed the rare crypts more because the colors and characteristics are different and awesome. I also think people can't justify spending big $$$ for a plant.



> I read in Jan's crypt pages that c ferruginea cannot be grown in the long run. I got a few specimen grown submerged and I witnessed colors and patterns that I will never see in a emerged specimen. I have Frank testing a specimen for me submerged as well in a typical mts setting. So far so good.


That is interesting... I would love to hear and see the result. If you need help on experimenting of growing any crypts submerged. I will gladly help you out.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I'll definitely keep you in mind for any future experiments. Might have you try some crypt minima 'gasser'. I'll send them when I send you the cordata rosanervigs. Speaking of which, I think they're big enough to detach from the mother plants.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Yeah I'll definitely keep you in mind for any future experiments. Might have you try some crypt minima 'gasser'. I'll send them when I send you the cordata rosanervigs. Speaking of which, I think they're big enough to detach from the mother plants.


Awesome! PM is coming....


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The tank is starting to clear up a bit. I heard Purigen helps clear up cloudy water, does it works?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank looks good bro. You got yourself a nice collection going on there.  

Hudoroi actually grows pretty fast compared to some other crypts. Is your water hard or soft? Eco isn't really a nutrient rich substrate so water column dosing alone won't give you the best results for crypts. You need to feed em some root nutrients. I've been using some special clay/fert mix I got from Chad and that stuff has been working wonders on my crypts! All you do is freeze em in little cubes and stuff them under the substrate around the plants. Contact him and tell him Nick sent ya  

btw I don't see a pic of Kota tingii... where's it at? That plant is a bit more fagile than other crypts I've kept so good luck with it.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah... I forgot to add the Kota tingii.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Tank looks good bro. You got yourself a nice collection going on there.
> 
> Hudoroi actually grows pretty fast compared to some other crypts. Is your water hard or soft? Eco isn't really a nutrient rich substrate so water column dosing alone won't give you the best results for crypts. You need to feed em some root nutrients. I've been using some special clay/fert mix I got from Chad and that stuff has been working wonders on my crypts! All you do is freeze em in little cubes and stuff them under the substrate around the plants. Contact him and tell him Nick sent ya
> 
> btw I don't see a pic of Kota tingii... where's it at? That plant is a bit more fagile than other crypts I've kept so good luck with it.


Thanks... 

Ah... I know why it has been growing slow... it is still adjusting from begin grow in a rich substrate to a not so rich substrate. This morning I have seen a new leaf sprouting.

My water is hard with ph of 7.5 to 7.7... Even though my eco complete is not all that. I still have had pretty good success growing crypts and other plants.

I've read pretty good reviews about people using rootcaps. So I've decided to order some rootcaps from Rootmedic. It should be here sometimes next week or so. We will see how the crypts will respond.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Assassin snail is having a little snack.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

New plants just arrived...

C Minima 'Gasser'










C. Cordata 'Rosanervig'


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice C. Cordata 'Rosanervig'! Now that is what they are suppose to look like.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like they arrived in good shape and in good hands


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Any chance you might want to sell one of those C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' to me?


----------



## kai1682k (May 13, 2011)

Man look really nice and i want one C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' too


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

TactusMortus said:


> Any chance you might want to sell one of those C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' to me?





kai1682k said:


> Man look really nice and i want one C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' too


Sorry guys... I need them for my project. I can let you guys know when I have babies.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely keep me informed! I like the direction this tank is going by the way!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

TactusMortus said:


> Definitely keep me informed! I like the direction this tank is going by the way!


will do... Thanks... I just wish the crypts will grow faster!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Im jealous of your crypts  Mine have mostly melted from the new AS, I hope they come back soon!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Easy Life - Fluid medium filter ... New med that I am trying to get rid of the cloudy water. After the 1st treatment, the water seem a little clearer. I've gave the tank a 2nd treatment, hopefully the water will be crystal clear after this treatment.









Hudoroi - It has sprouted first new leaf.









Cordata Rosanervig - Just planted... they were grown immersed. I will see how it will transition to be going submersed.









C Minima - New crypt that Xue wants me to try to grow in my submersed setup. Again, they were grown emmersed. I definitely want to see how this plant transition to submerse condition. I will be closely monitor and document this.









C Bullosa - I got this crypt on 10/19... I still yet to see any new leaf. I know everyone have said this is a slow grower but man it is slow!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Nice looking tank. Im jealous of your crypts  Mine have mostly melted from the new AS, I hope they come back soon!!!


Thanks Chad!!! It will probably come back to grow faster and stronger because you got AS.

I can't wait to try your mud on these crypts!


----------



## kai1682k (May 13, 2011)

Please keep me informed when your c rosanervig having baby hehe


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

That c bullosa will not send any new leaves until it has become root bound. Once it's established, you'll get a leaf a month if it's really happy. 

Good luck on the minima. I haven't tried submerging yet. I'm kinda low on space. Lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I tried minima until it almost disappeared and moved it back to emergent before I lost it. I only gave it one try and it didnt like my setup at all. I have medium hard water and treated it as a limestone crypt substrate-wise. Maybe try a peat pellet next to one and see if it attaches roots to that?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> That c bullosa will not send any new leaves until it has become root bound. Once it's established, you'll get a leaf a month if it's really happy.
> 
> Good luck on the minima. I haven't tried submerging yet. I'm kinda low on space. Lol


Sounds like you need to setup another tank!

I know C Bullosa is a slow grower but I didn't think it was this slow.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> I tried minima until it almost disappeared and moved it back to emergent before I lost it. I only gave it one try and it didnt like my setup at all. I have medium hard water and treated it as a limestone crypt substrate-wise. Maybe try a peat pellet next to one and see if it attaches roots to that?


The peat pellet is not a bad idea. I might give that a try this weekend. How do you do a peat pellet (lazy to do a search for a recipe)?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You could freeze a lump of it of sift through a find a decent chunk of it. My LFS sells "homemade" lump peat. He is a killi breeder. I have no idea where he gets it but I use it in filters and for soft water crypts. Want me to send you some with your clay?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> You could freeze a lump of it of sift through a find a decent chunk of it. My LFS sells "homemade" lump peat. He is a killi breeder. I have no idea where he gets it but I use it in filters and for soft water crypts. Want me to send you some with your clay?


Sure, if you don't mind to include a small sample.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Will do. Now to go back to the basement to dig through my giant pile of stuff to find some


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have acquired several stem plants from members on the forum to grow out. Once I have propogated enough of them, I will rescape the tank with them. Hopefully this will add some depth and color to the tank. 

Ludwigia Pantanal 
Hyptis Lorentziana 
Bocopa Japan 
Erio Type 2 
Rotala Macrandra Japan Red
Super Red Rubin Ludwigia 


The only problem that I will see is trying to grow these plants in a low light tank. It might take a really long time to have enough of them. I guess time is what I have! Especially since this is a rare crypts tank!

I have had L. Pantanal for about a week or so, it seem to be losing color pinkish/orangish color. The new growth is green and leaves look a lot smaller.

The only plant that has respond favorably is Super Red Rubin Ludwigia from Tom Barr. It has double in size since I got it 4 weeks ago.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Will do. Now to go back to the basement to dig through my giant pile of stuff to find some


Early spring cleaning!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

n00dl3 said:


>


Wow you got some cool plants.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow you got some cool plants.


Thanks!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Guppies picture... it is extremely difficult to take a good picture of them with a camera phone. They are always on the move and never stop to pose for me. 











I changed my heaters from submersible to in line. I got two 300W Hydor, hopefully this will regulate my tank temperature a little better.









My L. Pantanal looks pathetic. The plant is growing but it is not bushing looking. It is probably my low light. Not sure, it will do any better because I will not be adding additional light.










Some cardinals and guppies!









It has been one week since I've planted them. They are not showing any sign of melting. I thought I would get some melting because they went from emmersed to submersed. So far so good with them.









C. Minima 'Gasser' seem to be adjusting to submerse condition. I really thought they would've melted by now. Surprisely they seem to be perking up and exhibiting new growth.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I've found my cloudy water problem... when I was cleaning my filters last week. I disabled the output/input flow on each filters. I just found that I had left one of the output/input flow on one of the filter off. So with all 3 filters running now, I hope the tank will start clearing up.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

They look good. I am surprised that there are no melting at all since they were all immersed grown to begin with. I am guessing they like their new home.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> They look good. I am surprised that there are no melting at all since they were all immersed grown to begin with. I am guessing they like their new home.


Thanks 

I am surprise too... I really thought I would've experience some melting.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Full Tank view









Right side









Right side









Newly acquired Microsorum pteropus sp. 'red' 









K01 Cordata









C. Minima 'Grasser' have sprouted new leaves and Nurii









Erio Parkeri, Downoi, and C. Uenoi









C. Keei has gone crazy. I got two more plantlets. Kota Tingii is doing pretty well, I've gotten a few new leaves.









Zukali has come back! Now got two new leaves. My lone buc is doing well. C sp bukit ibam is doing well too, a couple of new leaves.









C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' has not shown any sign of melting, so it seem to have adjusted to the new tank condition.









C. Minima 'Grasser'









C. Bullosa first leaf!!! I only have to wait about 1+ month!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Overall, all the plants seem to be growing pretty well. Crypts are throwing out new leaves, stem plants are growing well except for L. Pantanal. I think this plant definitely preferred higher lights.

Last week, I received some clay from Chad320 to put underneath roots of the crypts. But I have not seen any changes.

Really impressed with my new Hydor inline heaters, they keep the tank temperature really stable. I have to say that they are really much better than submersible heater.

I might have Ca deficiency in the tank because I can barely seen any roots structure on the downoi and buc. 

This week, I will look to order some Ca to dose to see if these plants root structure will improve.

I have ordered Rootmedic root tabs to add to the substrate. It has been a few weeks since my order was placed and I am still patiently waiting for them. I hope they will come sometimes this week. I want to test these out on my plants as I have heard a lot of good reviews.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you use root tabs? Seems liek you may need them.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> Do you use root tabs? Seems liek you may need them.


I ordered 250 root tabs from Rootmedic a few weeks ago... just waiting for them to be delivered.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just ordered 2 lbs of CaSO4 from GLA. Hopefully, this will help some of the plants.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just received my 1st order of Rootmedic Root Tab Complete. I have inserted about 44 root tabs into the substrate. Lets see how the plants will response them. I hope they will do as well as everyone has reviewed.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new leaf on that c bullosa. Mine gets about a leaf per month.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Congrats on the new leaf on that c bullosa. Mine gets about a leaf per month.


Thanks  ... I hope mine would do the same.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

C. Uenoi has another plantlet sprouting from the main plant. That makes 2 babies.

C. Nurii 'Pahang' has a small plantlet sprouting right next to the base of the main plant. I am surprised that it has sprouting so close to the mother plant. IME bigger crypt will send runner further away from the main plant.

C. Hudoroi has grow another leaf. Nick, you're right. C. Hudoroi is growing kind of fast after it has acclimated to the new tank condition.

C. Nurii's have 4 plantlets. 

At this rate, I will have a crypt farm in no time. 

I would say Nurii 'Rompin', Kota Tingii, and Cordata 'Rosanervig' are my favorite crypts so far. 

I will hold my opinion on the c. bullosa because it is still early.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

After about one week of using root tabs and added dosing of CaSO4, my downoi has sent multiple roots.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with you in your earlier post that the 'Rompin' crypts are awesome! Your Downoi is looking pretty healthy too


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> I agree with you in your earlier post that the 'Rompin' crypts are awesome! Your Downoi is looking pretty healthy too


I just wish they will grow faster and send multiple runners!!! So I can have them everywhere in my tank. Very cool crypt!

Also, I think clay is working to get the crypts an extra boost. It is hard to tell as I haven't uprooted any crypts to see.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I did some tank maintenance on Sunday. 
- Trimmed old leaves
- Moved L. sp 'red' back because it was shading my downoi and some crypts.
- Splitted my E. Parkeri

Full tank shot









Center view









Middle Right view









Right view









Left view










Buc... it doesn't look too pretty because the older leaves are coated with algae. It is growing at a good rate now since I have inserted root tabs.









C. Nurii 'Pahang'... It is kind of odd that the leaves are growing straight up. 









Kota Tingii... It is growing at the steady rate. Always putting out new leaves. But no babies so far.









C. Keei... It is multiple like crazy... this mother plant is sprouting new babies all the time. So far I have like 8 babies plants.









E. Parkeri... I was able to split one of my original two plants. I got 5 plants from it. They seem to be doing well.









C. Nurii 'Rompin'... Seem like a slow grower... but will throwing out new leaves.









C. Bullosa... It has grown another new leaves!!! They must love my current tank condition. It is a very unique leaves with the color and bullation. The leaves color is mixed with black and light greenish. The bullation is the most of any crypts.









C. Uenoi... The mother plant is weird as the leaves grow extemely flat to the substrate. It might be getting too light. But I got two babies from the mother plant.









Downoi... it is growing at a good rate... I see babies plants sprouting from the stems.









C. Nurii.. I got 4 babies plants from two mother plants.









C. Minima 'Gasser'... It has been in my tank for a few weeks. They are starting to grow submersed leaves. The new leaves has pink underneath and show some bullate.

















C. Hudoroi... I think it has adjusted to the new tank condition. Always getting new leaves. I even have a baby plant. If you look closing at the picture, the baby plant is located at upper middle.









KR01... It is growing at a steady rate. No baby plant so far.









C. 'Rosanervig'... It still has the 'vein' look but it hasn't throw out any new leaves. So we will have to wait and see on this one.

















H. Lorentziana... This plant is doing pretty well and still exhibit the color. I was worried, it would lose it's color due to my low light.









My modified moss wall. It is more like a moss strip. No more thread!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think this is a nurii which I got from a trade. I really think this is a ideii. I will need do to more research. What do you guys think?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a c wenditti variant to me. Tropica or mi oya?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Looks like a c wenditti variant to me. Tropica or mi oya?


It looks more like a mi oya. But I will need to take a closer picture of the plant.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like Mi'oya or Indonesia to me.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

n00dl3 said:


> C. Minima 'Gasser'... It has been in my tank for a few weeks. They are starting to grow submersed leaves. The new leaves has pink underneath and show some bullate.


Please keep us updated on the minima! I've tried C. minima 'Bukit Merah' and C. minima 'Pudingbesar' submersed with no success. Yours look very promising.


----------



## mallardman12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Noodle love your tank! I was just wondering, how much would you sell a baby Nurri for?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is very cool. I am planning out a 20G setup that will go into the museum and I want it to be strictly unusual crypts so this is helpful.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Please keep us updated on the minima! I've tried C. minima 'Bukit Merah' and C. minima 'Pudingbesar' submersed with no success. Yours look very promising.


It is very promising... the new leaves are getting bigger as it is fully converted to submerse condition. Also they displaying a pink hue underneath with some bullate.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

mallardman12 said:


> Noodle love your tank! I was just wondering, how much would you sell a baby Nurri for?


PM sent for pricing.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> This is very cool. I am planning out a 20G setup that will go into the museum and I want it to be strictly unusual crypts so this is helpful.


 I'm glad to share my experience!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My new addition did not come in too well. This is/was C. Flamingo. It was lost in USPS's lala land for 5 days. The roots look alive. I have 4 roots: two were buried and two were floated. 

I should've known better to ship USPS during Christmas week but I was too impatient.

The leaves and most of the roots have melted. There are 1-2 surviving roots left from each plants.


----------



## mallardman12 (Oct 29, 2011)

That sucks -___- I hope they grow for you!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

mallardman12 said:


> That sucks -___- I hope they grow for you!


yep!!! I hope it will revive too. Crypts are pretty resilient plant.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is my modified emersed setup. This will be floating in my tank which will get 9 hours of light and temperature of 78 F. 

Material list:
- glass cup
- used aquasoil
- two zip tie
- styrofoam
- Saran wrap
- rubber band


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

12-30-2011: The crowns are showing some life.










1-3-2012: All the crowns are actually growing and exhibiting new growth.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Nice recovery! And nice plants too. :biggrin:


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> 12-30-2011: The crowns are showing some life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it is coming back,you need to get this plant growing so I can take a trip down 176 to get one from you, lol.. I've converted my cube into more of a collector crypt tank, it now has nurii mutated, keei, affinis "red metallic" and ideii in it and I want to add some hudoroi and bullosa to it as well.

Len

Len


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Full tank view









Left Side









Right Side









C. Uenoi - Trimmed old leaves still exhibiting good growth. 1 mother, 2 babies. 









C Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring" 









C. zukalii 









C. Nurii Pahang Mutated - It has a baby plantlet. It still only grow straight up.









C. Keei - Still growing and sending out runners like crazy.









C. Nurii 'Rompin' - Needs to grow faster!!!!









Erio Parkeri - Two plants in the front are flowering. I will let them bloom... after that I will cut the flower.









Downoi - I started with one crown... two months later... 









C. Bullosa - Has another new leaf... but this leaf is more pinkish in color. It is sending out another new leaf.









C. Minima 'Gasser' - Still continue to exhibit new growth and the leaves are staying pinkish with little bullate.









C. Nurii









C. Hudoroi - Once it has established, this crypt grow at a pretty good rate. So far I have two babies plantlets.









Staurogyne sp purple










C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' - Still displayed the 'veins'









C. Cordata KR01 - No Runner!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Nice recovery! And nice plants too. :biggrin:


Thanks  I am glad it is bouncing back!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

lbacha said:


> Glad to hear it is coming back,you need to get this plant growing so I can take a trip down 176 to get one from you, lol.. I've converted my cube into more of a collector crypt tank, it now has nurii mutated, keei, affinis "red metallic" and ideii in it and I want to add some hudoroi and bullosa to it as well.
> 
> Len
> 
> Len


Thanks... sure when they are ready... I am more than glad to share it with ya.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Overall, all the plants are doing really well. Except for L. Pantanal and Erio Type 2, they are struggling to grow. They probably preferred the higher light which I do not have.

About two weeks ago, I increased my photo period from 8 hours to 9 hours. The algaes are more prevalent while my plants are growing faster. I see more GSA and threaded hair algae are showing up. I might have to cut back my photo period back to 8 hours or upped fert dosing. 

I never have this problem before but I never really had stem plants in my tank. I assuming the ludwigia 'red' is taking up a lot of my nutrients. 

This week, I will increased my fert dosing to see if I can the upper hand on this.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome growth dude. I am glad to see improvements on your flamingos. 

Your c bullosa seems to be growing pretty fast. Mine are pretty slow growing. I am wondering what we are doing different.

Do you have a lot of currents in your tank?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Awesome growth dude. I am glad to see improvements on your flamingos.
> 
> Your c bullosa seems to be growing pretty fast. Mine are pretty slow growing. I am wondering what we are doing different.
> 
> Do you have a lot of currents in your tank?


Thanks 

All the water movements in the tank are from the three filters. I would says there are about 1000 gph. 

Here is what I do for them and all the crypts in the tank.
- 8 % water daily
- 9 hrs of photo (low/med light)
- Rootmedic Complete root tabs
- EI dosing
- Eco complete... never gravel vac for 4 years now... 
- pressurized CO2
- prune old leaves

I had some of Chad's clay put next to each crypts but when I pulled some of the crypts up... the clay has already degraded. I have not put anymore in the tank, the crypts are still doing well. 

I think the root tabs really help crypts promote new growth.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I am also on a minor setback. I've been overdosing on excel to fight off some hair algae and the crypts didn't like it very much. Most of crypts have started to melt 

I just bought another power head for additional flow. I'll also add a few root tabs the next time I do a water change. Hopefully this will help

Did you use root tabs under the cordata rosanervig? I noticed that new leaves have veins are bolder after inserting root tabs in emerged specimen


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Did you use root tabs under the cordata rosanervig? I noticed that new leaves have veins are bolder after inserting root tabs in emerged specimen


Yes, all my crypts get one root tab per plant.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

1-7-2012: C. Flamingo is slowly recovering. The bigger crown has sprouted a new leaf. It is extremely small but at least it is new leaf.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice dude. I can't wait to get mine from Craig


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks... It is definitely a different crypt. It seem like a pretty resilience and easy to grow crypt.

Next week I will take one of the crown to plant it submersed to see how well it will respond.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad your flamingo is rebounding. I really like the pics from 1/3, your collection of rare crypts is excellent.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wetworks said:


> Glad your flamingo is rebounding. I really like the pics from 1/3, your collection of rare crypts is excellent.


Thanks  My collection is not done yet...


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Great tank! Nice collection of crypts. That Ludwigia 'Red' really pops.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Nice Crypts thank


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

jczz1232 said:


> Nice Crypts thank





wabisabi said:


> Great tank! Nice collection of crypts. That Ludwigia 'Red' really pops.


Thanks! That is what I was looking for. Except it is taking over my tank. I planning to do a big trim of them this weekend.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Thanks! That is what I was looking for. Except it is taking over my tank. I planning to do a big trim of them this weekend.


If you have some trimming extra I may be intererested in a trip to Parma to pick up some up.

Len


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

C. Bullosa has grew another new leaf! It seem to grow at a normal crypt rate... not a C. Bullosa rate of 1 leaf per month. If you look carefully on the left side of the plant, you'll see a small leaf. That is a baby C. Bullosa!










1-16-2012: Two crowns survived the modified emersed setup. I will now plant these in my submersed setup. It will be my last emersed picture of them. As of today, the two crowns are still alive and doing well submersed.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats dude. It grows super slow for everyone else but it seems to like its home. Did you insert steroid pills in the substrate? Whatever you are giving it, save me some. Lol


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Congrats dude. It grows super slow for everyone else but it seems to like its home. Did you insert steroid pills in the substrate? Whatever you are giving it, save me some. Lol


LOL... It is Cleveland water! You'll need to bring a bucket to collect and bring it back to Cali.

Honestly, I am not doing anything different from any of you guys. I think you guys are doing more than me. I am a minimalist! And just been darn lucky!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Not to mention that the leaf size of each new leaf is bigger than the previous. You're definitely doing something right. 

Did you mention that you have an automatic water changing system? Maybe this helps to stablize and maintain your water parameters by getting rid of any mineral buildups.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Not to mention that the leaf size of each new leaf is bigger than the previous. You're definitely doing something right.
> 
> Did you mention that you have an automatic water changing system? Maybe this helps to stablize and maintain your water parameters by getting rid of any mineral buildups.


Yes, I do have an automatic water changing system at 8% per day. I am thinking that is really the only differences between everyone setups.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

New additions to my collection:

C. sp 'Rompin'


















C. cf Jacobsenii


















C. Affinis Red


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome additions. I know they will do well for you!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Awesome additions. I know they will do well for you!


Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

A quick update: I did a little rearranging with the tank. Overall everything is still growing very well. Still have a little of hair algae problem. I might need to spot treat the stubborn thing.

-Moved the Ludwigia 'Red' to back of the tank
-Moved small form Bolbitis in front of the Ludwigia 'Red'
-Moved Microsorum pteropus sp. 'red' to front right 

Full View









Right Side









Left Side


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

C. Hudoroi - This is really taking off, I got 3 plantlets already.









C. KR01 - I finally got two runners from these two guys.









C. 'Rosanervig' - I got a few runners from a couple of plants. I am losing some of the veins look on the new leaves. What I noticed is that lower light promotes a stronger and vibrant veins.









C. Bullosa - The new plantlet has grown a 2nd leaf. The mother plant has another new leaf. Every new leaves have a pinkish look on the under side. The bullation is really noticeable compares to any of the crypts.









C. Mimina 'Gasser' - Still growing very well. It is a smaller type of crypt. Almost the same size as a nurii but the leaves are shorter and more oval. Coloration is very much different from other crypts as it is bright pink on the under side of the leaves.









C. Jacobsenii - It seem to be adjusting to submerse condition very well. The plant already has grown a new leaf. No sign of melting (knock on wood).









C. Uenoi - I have 4 plantlets from the mother plant. So it is doing very well.









C. Kota Tingii - Finally I got a runner from the plant. I thought it will be a shorter crypt but it is around 5-6 inches tall. Still a cool crypt.









C. Keei - I got like 10 runners from this plant already. It is crazy how fast this plant send runners.









C. 'Flamingo' - It is still alive and growing new leaves except I don't see any new roots. From what I can see, the new leaves are all pink. Hopefully, it will rebound and grown!!!









Downoi - It is taking off... At this rate, I will have a downoi farm!









I have decided to sell Stauroyne sp. Purple and Erio Parkeri, and buc... They are nice plants but just doesn't work for me.

Also, I think I have the upper hand on the dreaded hair algae by spot treating with excel. It is such a stubborn algae!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems like you got a pretty good handle on these crypts. Too bad you didn't keep some of those c apongetifolia. I would have totally swapped you for some


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice growth you have there, what type of fern do you have growing on the intakes I like its small size, I'm really looking for a replacement for my Standard Java fern that is really just too big.


Len


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Seems like you got a pretty good handle on these crypts. Too bad you didn't keep some of those c apongetifolia. I would have totally swapped you for some


Yea... I was a cleaning mode... so they were all sold. I would've thought you have found some by now.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

lbacha said:


> Nice growth you have there, what type of fern do you have growing on the intakes I like its small size, I'm really looking for a replacement for my Standard Java fern that is really just too big.
> 
> 
> Len


It is trident java fern.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> I don't think this is a nurii which I got from a trade. I really think this is a ideii. I will need do to more research. What do you guys think?



SO has this crypt grown any or looked any different for you since you got it? or did you figure out what it is? When I originally got it from another hobbyist, it looked a lot different, had little markings on the leaves but since I added it into my tank the markings have vanished...I will tell you I have both Ma oyi (whatever its called) and Wendii bronze in my tank with this crypt and they look different. both wendii and the other one have more bulloated appearance to them (in my tank under med high/high light). So I do still doubt that it is either one of those varieties...but Sorry dude, that's what it was sold to me as when I purchased it, and when it arrived, it looked like other pix I have seen..Ha since I got the crypt off you it has only given me ONE leaf and is just starting to make its 2nd haha! but it is also in a low light tank..


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Really enjoying your new pics. You really got some nice growth in some plants that are known for growing at a glacial rate. Every time I look at this thread I get plant envy.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

n00dl3 said:


> Yea... I was a cleaning mode... so they were all sold. I would've thought you have found some by now.


A local club(scape) member is on vacation in the Philippines. He promised me that he would hook me up if he gets the ok from customs. He will be back this Sunday so we'll see


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

sketch804 said:


> SO has this crypt grown any or looked any different for you since you got it? or did you figure out what it is? When I originally got it from another hobbyist, it looked a lot different, had little markings on the leaves but since I added it into my tank the markings have vanished...I will tell you I have both Ma oyi (whatever its called) and Wendii bronze in my tank with this crypt and they look different. both wendii and the other one have more bulloated appearance to them (in my tank under med high/high light). So I do still doubt that it is either one of those varieties...but Sorry dude, that's what it was sold to me as when I purchased it, and when it arrived, it looked like other pix I have seen..Ha since I got the crypt off you it has only given me ONE leaf and is just starting to make its 2nd haha! but it is also in a low light tank..


 No problem ... I sold the plant already. If you have an emmerse setup, you should try to flower it to see what it is.

At least it is growing for you. Mine came from low/medium light with full ferts. good luck with the crypt!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wetworks said:


> Really enjoying your new pics. You really got some nice growth in some plants that are known for growing at a glacial rate. Every time I look at this thread I get plant envy.


 Just take your time... you'll catch up to me eventually.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> A local club(scape) member is on vacation in the Philippines. He promised me that he would hook me up if he gets the ok from customs. He will be back this Sunday so we'll see


Good luck!!!! It is a cool crypt!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> No problem ... I sold the plant already. If you have an emmerse setup, you should try to flower it to see what it is.
> 
> At least it is growing for you. Mine came from low/medium light with full ferts. good luck with the crypt!


Oh really? Oh well...hmm ya i will do so, my friend and I are about to set up a largeish scale emmersed setup here soon, and ill throw one of those crypts in there to see if itll flower for me! Ya the other crypt is in a low light with light EI dosing cause theres a lot anubius in there..but thanks much! Ill post a pic if i get that one to flower!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just read something very interesting that I was not awarded of. My cloudy water could be caused by me mixing iron and phosphate together for my ferts dosing. I guess when mixing these two ferts, it will precipitate into iron phosphate. The byproduct is cloudy water and surface film. The surface film was not as noticeable because of the automatic water change. 

I guess back to the drawing board on my lazy way of dosing ferts. I guess I will have to isolate the iron and phosphate. Instead of having one baggie to hold all ferts, I will have two. One for macro and one for micro. Lets see if this will resovle my cloudy water.

I will probably have to do a 40%-50% water change to reset the tank.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

sketch804 said:


> Oh really? Oh well...hmm ya i will do so, my friend and I are about to set up a largeish scale emmersed setup here soon, and ill throw one of those crypts in there to see if itll flower for me! Ya the other crypt is in a low light with light EI dosing cause theres a lot anubius in there..but thanks much! Ill post a pic if i get that one to flower!


Well good luck with the setup! Please do let me know when the plant has flower.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

how do you normally get crypts to flower?...but ya i will let ya know either way!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

sketch804 said:


> how do you normally get crypts to flower?...but ya i will let ya know either way!


I never have setup an emmersed tank so I don't know... but when crypts are grown in emmersed under a right condition (which varies), it will flower. If you post it in the 'plants' forum someone will lead you to the right direction. Or someone can chime in on here as I know quite a few crypts nuts follow this thread.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Xue there is an open air market in Manila where you can usually buy aponogetifolia, as well as usteriana and sometimes pygmeus. Otherwise you have to travel all the way to the Mayon volcano in Bicol province or to Sorsogon province to collect them . The biggest problem with customs is the phyto-sanitary cert. Let me know if you still need one. I can send you the one I am growing emersed if you like. 

Now if it were only as easy to get Coronato ... but I value my head.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I think this is also holds true for c dewitti.


klaus07 said:


> ...but I value my head.


 
Thanks for the offer Klaus. I am in no hurry. I can wait until you visit your friend.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

any progress on the tank and the cloudy water? i've been patiently lurking and waiting to see how the C. 'Rosanervig' grows for you. LOVE that plant...and the rompin too.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> any progress on the tank and the cloudy water? i've been patiently lurking and waiting to see how the C. 'Rosanervig' grows for you. LOVE that plant...and the rompin too.


The tank is coming along from my updates. No, I am still fighting the cloudy water issue. I think I've found the problem from my earlier post. Just changing up my ferts regime to see if it will resolve it.

I should have some C. 'Rosanervig available in a couple of weeks. 

My rompin is alive and growing but not thriving like other crypts in the tank.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Update on C. Flamingo... it is still alive. It is having a tough time rooting in the tank from all the snails and fish moving them. So moved to it is own container. They are house in a Gush Orb. Lets see if they will finally settle in and start rooting. 

You can see, the new leaves are pink!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

too cool. so glad to see them recovering for you.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> too cool. so glad to see them recovering for you.


Thanks  I am glad they are coming back too...


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Newest addition: Brown / Green Affinis


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Newest addition: Brown / Green Affinis


These look great! I cannot wait to see how they grow in your tank. The C. affinis I got from Xue has thrown its first leaf today, what a funny coincidence that you posted this!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wetworks said:


> These look great! I cannot wait to see how they grow in your tank. The C. affinis I got from Xue has thrown its first leaf today, what a funny coincidence that you posted this!


Thanks... it is the same kind or you got the red version?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Thanks... it is the same kind or you got the red version?


I got these from Xue: 

_crypt affinis metallic red "pahang barat"
__crypt affinis (unknown location)

_The 2nd one may be the same, but the one I got was almost all green with reddish veins and some red near the base of the leaf. I just went to look at that one to better describe it here, and found a new leaf starting to come out!_ 
_


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

The one without collection info is the lower growing green form. It can be brown if grown in high light


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> The one without collection info is the lower growing green form. It can be brown if grown in high light


Is the one I have from you the same as the one that Hung just got?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

You will like the Metallic red mine has doubled in size since I got it and each leaf has more red than the next (I have high light).

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

wetworks said:


> Is the one I have from you the same as the one that Hung just got?


Yup, you got the same one Hung just did. Color can vary depending on light intensity. It can be lime green in low light.



lbacha said:


> You will like the Metallic red mine has doubled in size since I got it and each leaf has more red than the next (I have high light).
> 
> Len


Growing it in direct sunlight will be even more impressive.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

the new plants are purty!! you guys have some fantastic collections.....i'll catch up one day (hopefully) but now i'll just admire all of your tanks  patience is the key, right??LOL


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Dude the crypt minima gasser you sent to me is huge but you didnt have to send them back. I hope the rest do well for you


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Dude the crypt minima gasser you sent to me is huge but you didnt have to send them back. I hope the rest do well for you


hahaha... I got a few more plants left. I injected them with grown hormone and steroid everyday to get them that big. 

I think it has triple or more since I got them from you.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

lbacha said:


> You will like the Metallic red mine has doubled in size since I got it and each leaf has more red than the next (I have high light).
> 
> Len


Mine has double in size too... well actually I got it with only two leaves (someone broke it off during packing). Now it has four leaves.

Yes, I love the intense red veins in the leaves... very cool looking!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> the new plants are purty!! you guys have some fantastic collections.....i'll catch up one day (hopefully) but now i'll just admire all of your tanks  patience is the key, right??LOL


LOL... patient is key when you have it!!!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Patience comes to those who wait.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Got any new updated pics? I'd love to see how the baby bullosa has grown


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Got any new updated pics? I'd love to see how the baby bullosa has grown


I will try to post updates later today. The baby bullosa is almost as big as the adult plant now.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a little teaser on the tank updates! I will have more tonight.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome....simply awesome....now I can't wait for tonight to get here!! Lol


----------



## argu (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice tank, thank
please take photo at night without light reflex on front tank glass 

i am looking for new shots.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

we need some macro shots on that c bullosa too!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

argu said:


> Nice tank, thank
> please take photo at night without light reflex on front tank glass
> 
> i am looking for new shots.


hmm... good point! I will try that tonight.



looking4roselines said:


> we need some macro shots on that c bullosa too!


Of course!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> we need some macro shots on that c bullosa too!


+1 ^^


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> +1 ^^


Yes, sir! I will try my best.



Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Awesome....simply awesome....now I can't wait for tonight to get here!! Lol


Thanks!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Full view shot:









C Flamingo: They are not doing too well submerged. They might have to go back to emmerse.

















C Rosanervig: It's weird. I got them with veins but some of the new leaves are losing veins and some really show prominent pink veins. They are all in the same condition.









C KR01: They finally send out runners. I see about 3-4 runners.









C Striolata: At first I thought I have lost this crypt but it is going now. It is extremely slow grower.









C Hudoroi: I've gotten 3 runners from this plant already. Definitely a quicker crypt once it is established.









C Minima 'Gasser': Very neat crypt with pink hue on the under size of the leaves.









C Jacobsenii: Leaves are only 1/2 size compares to when I received the plant. But it is keep its color. It has normal crypt growth.









C Nurii: It is a nurii farm. 









C Bullosa: The plantlet is about the same size as the mother plant. Still getting good growth and getting a new leaf every two weeks. Twice as fast as most people.









C Nurii 'Rompin': It is growing but I can't get the leaves to grown normal. It always has crinkled leaves like calcium deficiency. But all the other cypts in the tank are fine.









Downoi: It is becoming a farm.









C Uenoi: It is growing pretty good. I have gotten 6 plantlets so far. It is a neat small crypt.









C Keei: I counted 15 runners coming from one plant. It is very prolific crypt!









C Kota Tingii: I thought this was a smaller crypt but it is not. It is at 6" tall. I finally got two runners from this plant.









C sp 'Rompin': Again the leaves are only 1/2 size since I got the plant. It is totally different. It is starting to lose the dark coloration and pattern from the leaves.









C Affinis 'Red Metallic': I love how the veins on the leaves are so intense. It has average growth rate.









C sp Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring": Again the leaves growth are pretty similar to nurii 'rompin' where it is crinkled.









C zukalii: It is like 4" tall. Much different from when I first got the plant. 









C Affinis 'Brown/Green': I already see one of the plant sending a runner.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

those are some sick crypts Noodl3! Love the fts, too! Nice! How often do you have go in and do any maintenance?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are some great shots Hung. The c bullosa not only grows twice as fast, its twice as colorful than mine. Mine is green to dark green but I see some red in yours. 

Your c sp bukit ibam looks like mine when my tank was overdosed on excel. Is there current and co2 flowing to that part of the tank where the crypt is planted? If not, try adding some more current. You do have a pretty big tank.

I am also impressed with the number of c keei runner you have. These spread insanely fast for me as well. Great job man!

as for the c affinis, you'll eventually have more than what you'll need. They spread 2-3 times faster than c keei


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, nice Noodl3! everything is looking beautiful and all those crypts seem to be growing great for you as well! keep it up, cant wait to see more! love all the different varieties!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome crypts! I just can't get over how fast your bullosa is growing.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

crazydaz said:


> those are some sick crypts Noodl3! Love the fts, too! Nice! How often do you have go in and do any maintenance?


Thanks! Usually once a week for about 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Those are some great shots Hung. The c bullosa not only grows twice as fast, its twice as colorful than mine. Mine is green to dark green but I see some red in yours.
> 
> Your c sp bukit ibam looks like mine when my tank was overdosed on excel. Is there current and co2 flowing to that part of the tank where the crypt is planted? If not, try adding some more current. You do have a pretty big tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was also pleasantly surprised that the bullosa has more of pinkish/reddish leaves instead of the dark green leaves.

C sp bukit ibam gets the same amount of current as the zukalii as they are right next to each other. The location is right upfront so I think it should get plenty of co2 and current. I haven't overdosed with excel in the tank for a couple months. I will have to keep a close eye on this to see whenever I use excel in the tank.

It is crazy on how fast and how many the c. keei sends runners.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

sketch804 said:


> Wow, nice Noodl3! everything is looking beautiful and all those crypts seem to be growing great for you as well! keep it up, cant wait to see more! love all the different varieties!


Thanks  It is nice to have a big tank so you can put anything and everything you want. My next tank is 8'x2'x2'. Just imagine how much more I can have!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Awesome crypts! I just can't get over how fast your bullosa is growing.


Same here... but I am just glad they are growing for me.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

the cyrpts are gorgeous, shame the pink flamingo won't grow for you  and your zukalii dwarfs mine in comparison. great tank, great pics


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome pics, Hung. Makes me jealous not having those crypts.

I don't think anyone's having any luck with that C. Flamingo. Mine looks more or less the same after more than a month of sitting in one spot. It'll probably fossilize itself soon.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Same experience with flamingos. No growth on submerged or emersed.
My submerged specimen recently disappeared. Doubt it melted. Sae probably moved it and now it's a needle in haystack in my 90 g.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Wrong thread lol


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> the cyrpts are gorgeous, shame the pink flamingo won't grow for you  and your zukalii dwarfs mine in comparison. great tank, great pics


Thanks  I hoping it will come back eventually.



manualfocus said:


> Awesome pics, Hung. Makes me jealous not having those crypts.
> 
> I don't think anyone's having any luck with that C. Flamingo. Mine looks more or less the same after more than a month of sitting in one spot. It'll probably fossilize itself soon.


Thanks! You can always setup another tank to get more crypts.



looking4roselines said:


> Same experience with flamingos. No growth on submerged or emersed.
> My submerged specimen recently disappeared. Doubt it melted. Sae probably moved it and now it's a needle in haystack in my 90 g.


Mine was doing really well... then after awhile it just stop growing.

I did saw someone from APC that had them in emersed setup and it was growing really well. He used old aquasoil.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Wrong thread lol


LOL... you musta like my thread a lot!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Thanks  It is nice to have a big tank so you can put anything and everything you want. My next tank is 8'x2'x2'. Just imagine how much more I can have!


Ya i understand that one..my biggest tank is a 40gal so i am constantly running out of room..wow that would be an awesome tank but better put an auto water change system on it, if not it'll take forever to do ha! But i feel ya, i am about to upgrade to a 75gal soon! Can't wait! Keep it up i am interested to see how all these crypts grow for you! Its gota be my favortie class of aquatic plants!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

sketch804 said:


> Ya i understand that one..my biggest tank is a 40gal so i am constantly running out of room..wow that would be an awesome tank but better put an auto water change system on it, if not it'll take forever to do ha! But i feel ya, i am about to upgrade to a 75gal soon! Can't wait! Keep it up i am interested to see how all these crypts grow for you! Its gota be my favortie class of aquatic plants!


The new tank will have auto water changing system and co2 but I will try to use a sump instead of a canister filters. 

You'll see a huge difference with a 75 gal tank and still run out of space to plant.  

I will try to keep a continual updates on this tank as I like to see the progress and growth too.

Agree... crypts are my favorite... Low maintenance and slow growth equal more time for enjoyment.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

n00dl3 said:


> LOL... you musta like my thread a lot!


I like this thread and it's one of my favorite subscribed threads but it was actually a fat finger on tapatalk lol


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Thanks! You can always setup another tank to get more crypts.


I have plenty of tanks but the cash flow is a little lacking! :icon_frow My newly acquired C. Bullosa is growing quite fast, surprisingly. New leaf only after like two weeks! If only the other two would grow as fast..


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

How is your c bullosa bario doing? experience any sign of melt?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> How is your c bullosa bario doing? experience any sign of melt?


I have been really busy at work and home. So I haven't get a chance to take any pictures of the c. bullosa bario and c fusca "central kalimantan". So far there is no sign of any melting. They seem to be acclimating to my tank very well. 

I might post some pictures this weekend if I get some free time.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> I have been really busy at work and home. So I haven't get a chance to take any pictures of the c. bullosa bario and c fusca "central kalimantan". So far there is no sign of any melting. They seem to be acclimating to my tank very well.
> 
> I might post some pictures this weekend if I get some free time.


No melt here either! :thumbsup:


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> No melt here either! :thumbsup:


That is awesome! great to hear guys!


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it's official, I want a crypt tank now! Now where to find some of this elusive c. flamingo...


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hcancino said:


> Well it's official, I want a crypt tank now! Now where to find some of this elusive c. flamingo...


Well to find that plant is easier said than done to say the least..the last batch of people I knew that got that plant only had like a 75% or less chance to get it to live..and even then I have not seen one grow to it's full potential..It's an expensive plant for one, and also VERY hard to find here in the US for two..I have never heard of anyone that grows and sells this..GOOD LUCK to you for real, I only hope the best..roud:

But a crypt tank is awesome! I have a good portion of my tank stuffed with crypts and love it..I actually just harvested like 25 c. spirals from my main tank! it was insane how much they propagated!


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2012)

The tank looks great. I noticed you have ginga rubras, and I have been DYING for some. Do you have any babies for sale yet? Or can you tell me who to contact to pick some up? I know they're pricey, but are the most gorgeous guppies I've ever seen.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Jill said:


> The tank looks great. I noticed you have ginga rubras, and I have been DYING for some. Do you have any babies for sale yet? Or can you tell me who to contact to pick some up? I know they're pricey, but are the most gorgeous guppies I've ever seen.


+1000 I want some too/where to get them


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wow... I haven't update this thread over 1 month. 

Quick update: I have been super busy with work and getting my house ready to be put on the market. All my tanks have been neglected. Everything is over grown and some algaes have developed. The tank is not really presentable right now. I need to off load lots of plants to get ready for the upcoming move. 

Now I know why I never got into stem plants... too much maintenance!!! or they will take over your tank!!! 

Sadly, I have officially lost all my C. Flamingo  

Good news is I have tons of baby crypts to offer to everyone after one month or so of neglect.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> wow... I haven't update this thread over 1 month.
> 
> Quick update: I have been super busy with work and getting my house ready to be put on the market. All my tanks have been neglected. Everything is over grown and some algaes have developed. The tank is not really presentable right now. I need to off load lots of plants to get ready for the upcoming move.
> 
> ...


You're not leaving the hobby, are you? I think my C. Flamingo is definitely gone as well. I don't know why this species has been such a huge PITA to keep alive for everyone. 

"_Good news is I have tons of baby crypts to offer to everyone after one month or so of neglect_." *Interested!*


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> You're not leaving the hobby, are you? I think my C. Flamingo is definitely gone as well. I don't know why this species has been such a huge PITA to keep alive for everyone.
> 
> "_Good news is I have tons of baby crypts to offer to everyone after one month or so of neglect_." *Interested!*


Nah... I won't be leaving the hobby. I am too much of a plant and aquarium nut. 

I will need to downside on my collection for the move. It is a PITA to move with lots of live stocks... Good thing is my next house will be my 20 years house, so my plan is to build a really cool fish room.

Agree, I don't know why C. Flamingo is a PITA. In the future, I will be looking to do a group order for the C. Flamingo to try again.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

I always seem to get my best growth when i neglect a tank for a few weeks, go figure. Any chance you'll have any rosanverig available? I might have a c. Cordata 'thailand' available for trade if interested.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Once he moves to his new home, I am hoping that Hung will come back at full force with emersed setups 

Good luck with everything man


Xue


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> I always seem to get my best growth when i neglect a tank for a few weeks, go figure. Any chance you'll have any rosanverig available? I might have a c. Cordata 'thailand' available for trade if interested.


I will have some... I will let you know.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Once he moves to his new home, I am hoping that Hung will come back at full force with emersed setups
> 
> Good luck with everything man
> 
> ...


Thanks Xue!

I will be back with 3x the fun. I want to add two 300 gallon planted tank and emersed setups. 

I will definitely do a couple of emersed setups, I just need to figure out how to incorporate them into my automatic water changing system.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

holy cow! two 300g! I am hoping you are going to grow slow growing/low maintainence plants. You'll break your back trimming if you do fast growing stems.

Please do share your ideas on your automatic water changing system. I got all my home imporvement chores done and I am already gathering materials for my green house.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> holy cow! two 300g! I am hoping you are going to grow slow growing/low maintainence plants. You'll break your back trimming if you do fast growing stems.
> 
> Please do share your ideas on your automatic water changing system. I got all my home imporvement chores done and I am already gathering materials for my green house.


I like big tanks!!! Easier to keep good water quality and tons of space for planting!

Yes, all slow growing/low maintenance plants. No more stem plants for me.

I might do a write up on the water changing system if I have time. But it is pretty easy and straight forward.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you still in Parma? If so I know where to bring my extra plants, lol.. 

Len


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hung,

Good luck on your move! Are your 300 gallon aquariums going to be glass or acrylic? It would make a difference in weight. Personally, I like the idea of a 300 but the reality is something different. Will you be able to easily reach bottom to work with the plants? I know you are thorough and plan well, so I am just wondering how you will approach this?

Klaus


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

lbacha said:


> Are you still in Parma? If so I know where to bring my extra plants, lol..
> 
> Len


LOL... I am still in Parma for now.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang Hung, good luck on your move. I finally got a Flamingo to grow emergent and just plunged it a few days ago. I hope it doesnt melt. I am planning to keep it submerged for the summer to see how it does. Heres a pic from a month ago of my big one. The tiny one still hasnt moved


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

klaus07 said:


> Hung,
> 
> Good luck on your move! Are your 300 gallon aquariums going to be glass or acrylic? It would make a difference in weight. Personally, I like the idea of a 300 but the reality is something different. Will you be able to easily reach bottom to work with the plants? I know you are thorough and plan well, so I am just wondering how you will approach this?
> 
> Klaus


I can't lift glass!!! It will be acrylic! I should be able to get to the bottom as it will only be 24" tall. It has similar dimension to 180gallon tank except it is 2 ft longer.

I haven't work out all the details yet as I need to find/buy the new place. The plan will be determined by the new place layout.

Anyone want to buy a 3 bedroom bungalow in Parma, Ohio? Everything is updated and move in ready! Also has a small insulated and heated fishroom?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Dang Hung, good luck on your move. I finally got a Flamingo to grow emergent and just plunged it a few days ago. I hope it doesnt melt. I am planning to keep it submerged for the summer to see how it does. Heres a pic from a month ago of my big one. The tiny one still hasnt moved


Thanks! Wow that is a beautiful crypt! I am utterly jealous!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was lazy replanting my Kota Tingii since it was pulled a few weeks ago. To my surprise, it has sent a spate.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy cow that's nice

Maybe I should let mine float

You need to get your emersed setup going after your move

Xue


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool reward for being lazy, LOL.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Holy cow that's nice
> 
> Maybe I should let mine float
> 
> ...


Something different to try 





2in10 said:


> Very cool reward for being lazy, LOL.


 ... that is what happen when you're schedule is super busy.



The Trigger said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking spathe! Is is as big as it looks in the pics? Looks huge.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Great looking spathe! Is is as big as it looks in the pics? Looks huge.


It is probably a good 5 inches long.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Have any updates of this tank?


Xue


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Have any updates of this tank?
> 
> 
> Xue


 The thread will be revived because we can't sell our house! I don't have any good pictures of the tank. Waiting to sell some plants before I can get some pictures. Maybe this weekend or sometimes next week.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Big weekend for this tank and my fishroom. They will get a make over. The tank will get a new automatic dosing pumps, replanting/rearranging, filter cleaning, and new light bulb. I've already changed the regulator last night to a new stainless dual stage regulator with swaglok parts and ideal needle valve. Works like a charm. With these additions, it is almost full automatic. All I have to do is feed the fish, 4-6 months clean filter, every month refill my fertilizers.

My fishroom will get reconfigured with 8x 33gal long, new plumping, new air lines, additional insulation, and one emersed tank.

I will try to take before and after pictures.


----------



## robb.ferg (Aug 19, 2012)

pming you


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my fishroom. It has been butched up a little because I went from 20+ tanks to 10 tanks in there now.


































A few pictures of materials:

















Demo completed: I had to keep 4 tanks running as holding tanks for the fishes.

























Rebuilding... installed racks for the tanks.









Drain rough-in completed.

























Water line and valves installed.

























Air piping installed.

















Tanks placed, leveled, and fillin water.

























The room is actually done. I have cleaned up the room. It is much neater and open. I will try to get a few pictures tonight or so.

Next phase is to start my automatic fert dosing for the 180 gal tank. 

The whole process has taken more time than anticipated. So the 180 gal tank has been neglected.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow... it has been awhile since the last I updated this thread. I have neglected this tank for a couple of months now. 

The bad news: Due to my negligent of this tank, all my crypts lost its leaves. I only lost a few crypts but I have lots of doubles. My new regulator out of the box, crap out and I stop fertilizing so that didn't help. With no CO2 and fert, the tank got over grown with algae. Last my filters were cogged with dirt.

The good news: I finally finished with auto fert dosing this weekend; hooked up the tank to the new auto water changing system; and I did a big cleaning of removing all the algaes. I will wait for a couple of weeks for the plants to recover before I rescape.

I will try to take some pictures tonight. Haha.. this time for real.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't believe you anymore, Noodl3.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

crazydaz said:


> I don't believe you anymore, Noodl3.


hahaha... If I'm a betting man... I wouldn't believe myself either!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures of my completed fishroom as of today. Still need to caulk around the edges to eliminate/minimize air leaks for better insulation.


















My water changing system: Real simple system... water goes through a regulator to reduce to 20 psi, then go into sprinkler shut off/on control, then run through 3 filters to remove particulars, then onto the tanks with shut off/on valves.










Auto fertilizer dosing system: One bucket is NPK and the other is CSM+B. They are pumped through by two peristatic pumps. It will inject 100ml of fert each day for 6 days (3 days for NPK and 3 days for CSM+B). From my calcaluation, this premixed solution should last me 3 months or so.


















Here are some pictures of the tank. Kind of embarrassed to post these pictures. Not my proudest moment for this tank.

Full tank shot:









Left tank shot:









Center tank shot:









Right tank shot:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

As you can see the grown from all the crypts are pathetic. All the crypts are extremely small and not as robust. Also displayed some melting. I hoping with a couple of weeks of this new system will give them some life so I can rescape.

Lastly, somehow I'm overrun with Affinis. I think I need to off load when they have bounced back.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh how cool, and what a shame, all wrapped in one emotion. Need to see that tank bounce back, Noodl3. Sweet set up going, though, and I love the autodosing system!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Your fish room and those c cordata rosanervigs are looking good Hung. It's good to neglect your tank and have a crypt meltdowns once a while. When the crypts are stressed, they have the tendency to send runners. A lot of runners. I've seen this happen to a lot of my crypts when I neglect them. 


Xue


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

You will need to watch your micros and macros with that large a quanitity, I have to add excel to my resivours to keep it from molding up.

Len


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

lbacha said:


> You will need to watch your micros and macros with that large a quanitity, I have to add excel to my resivours to keep it from molding up.
> 
> Len


 I got that covered.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Your fish room and those c cordata rosanervigs are looking good Hung. It's good to neglect your tank and have a crypt meltdowns once a while. When the crypts are stressed, they have the tendency to send runners. A lot of runners. I've seen this happen to a lot of my crypts when I neglect them.
> 
> 
> Xue


Thanks...I think I have found the right Rosanervig strain that will keep the "vein" look growing submerged. They are not as pretty as emersed specimens but still very stunning. 

I have noticed that too. Also noticed there is a breaking point for them. If there is too much neglect, then extreme melting occurs and crypts are lost.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

crazydaz said:


> Oh how cool, and what a shame, all wrapped in one emotion. Need to see that tank bounce back, Noodl3. Sweet set up going, though, and I love the autodosing system!


Thanks  If everything is working the way I have it planned. The tank should bounce back in a couple of months or less. Fingers crossed...


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thought of the day: Since this is a journal to document the grown of this tank... I will try either tonight or tomorrow to take some come up pictures of each crypts as they sit today.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, looks like I'm not the only one neglecting their tank! I wanna see what you got in all those tanks in your fish room Hung!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

I have eco as well and wanted to see what you thought about the root tabs. Did they work well...are you still using them?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Haha, looks like I'm not the only one neglecting their tank! I wanna see what you got in all those tanks in your fish room Hung!


 I breed plecos and red cherry shrimp. My current plecos collection: L134, L260, L333, L46, green bristlenose, red bristlenose, calico.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

TankZen said:


> I have eco as well and wanted to see what you thought about the root tabs. Did they work well...are you still using them?


I love root tabs... They are extremely effective for crypts!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info. I will make some and give it a try. BTW sick fish room!! Wow impressed!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Come up shots of all the crypts. Not all pretty looking. Enjoy!

Rosanervig:


























Nurii 'Pahang' Mutated:









Kota Tingii:









Hudoroi:









Keei 'Bau':

















sp Rompin:









aponogetifolia (tall in the back!).









Green field of DHG:










Long Leafed Nurii:









Bullosa 'Bario':

















C. KR01:









Minima 'Gasser':

















CF Jacobsenii:









Nurii 'Rompin':









Bullosa 'Sarakei':









Uenoi:









Keei 'Jambusan':









Bullosa 'Pakan':

















sp Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring":









Zukalii:









Affinis:


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> I breed plecos and red cherry shrimp. My current plecos collection: L134, L260, L333, L46, green bristlenose, red bristlenose, calico.


Cool! Let's see some pleco pics!

The rosanervig has some nice veining. Where'd you get the more stable variant from? 

Your crypts will be back to their former glory in no time!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Cool! Let's see some pleco pics!
> 
> The rosanervig has some nice veining. Where'd you get the more stable variant from?
> 
> Your crypts will be back to their former glory in no time!


Sorry, no pleco pictures as they hide too well. Unless I totally break down the tank, I will not be able to take a good picture of them.

Honestly, I don't know where/who I got the stable rosanervig from. At one time, I brought from 5 or 6 different people to find a stable strain for submerged growth.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Quick update*

After two weeks of stable condition with CO2, ferting, and good cleaning. The crypts seem to be bouncing back. Lots of the crypts are showing signs of new growth. 

I did another round of cleaning, pruning, and algae removal today. Also, I added osmocote root tabs for all the crypts. This should give all the crypts a little extra for recovery.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I checked the tank this AM, it looks like the crypts are responding very positive to the improved condition. I will have some update photos this weekend.

It looks like some hair or threaded algae developing close to the substrate. From the look of it, I might not have enough flow in the tank. All the plants are not swaying like it suppose to. With that, I've decided to upgrade to Koralia Evolution 1050 from my maxjet 1200. It should be here Monday. 

Another future improvement that I'm planning to make is to switch over from canister filters to sump. Still need to work out all the details.

Last, I've dedecided to sell all my Affinis (see my sale thread).


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are few pictures of the crypts bouncing back.









Starting to get some hair/threaded algae growing on the substrate. I think it is coming from not enough flow and low CO2 level. I have upped my C02 level but I'm still waiting on a new power head to be delivered. Hopefully it will be here real soon.









The aponogetifolia has grow a new leaf. 









Kota Tingii group has grown multiple new leaves.









Hudoroi has grow a new leaf.









SP Rompin has grow a new leaf.









Minima 'Gasser' has grown a new leaf. I have noticed this crypt doesn't like the high light as much. The seem to prefer the medium to low light. In high light, they grow super low and doesn't seem to do as well.









Bullosa 'Sarakei' even has a new left.

Overall, I'm rather happy with the recovering of all the crypts. A lot of them are throwing out new leaves. The new leaves have really nice intense color and look extremely healthy. They do not look like there are any deficiencies in them.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My goal for this tank is to rescape it using all crypts. Here is my scheme so far:

Background: aponogetifolia and between by long leafed nurii, Rosanervig 
Mid ground: Kota Tingii, Hudoroi, Zukalii, sp Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring", Keei
Foreground: Minima 'Gasser', Uenoi, KR01, Bullosa, sp jacobsenii

Last, I will be using DHG 'Belem' as my carpet plant to give the tank a grass look. 

Of course, this won't happen for at least a couple more months. I need all the crypts to fully recovered before I will move them around.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

A weird thing just happened to my tank, I had a dead guppy in my tank for the past two days. I didn't removed the body because I figured the snails and shrimp would pick at it and eventually the body will disappear (like it has done in the past). Unfortunately, the snails and shrimp didn't touch it this time around. The crypts that are within two feet of the body started to melt. I've read one other incident like this on the forum but I didn't believe it because I've always leave the dead fish in the tank to be eaten. It is a natural fertilizer too  More or less, just me being lazy.

Another thing I just observed is the crypts that are growing in the DHG 'Belem' are not doing as well as the crypts that are not growing in it. Seem like the DHG are taking over the space and nutrient from the crypts. So I guess, I will have to sell off the DHG as my crypts are more important.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

So is the decaying fish causing like an ammonia cloud around the crypts causing them to melt you think? I could see how the DHG could out compete some of the more slow growth crypts and do that. Sorry things aren't going as planned for you at the moment. Thanks for the awesome crypts you sent to.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

c_gwinner said:


> So is the decaying fish causing like an ammonia cloud around the crypts causing them to melt you think?


I think so... they are temperamental and doesn't like changes. Nothing in the tank has changed because the tank is all automated. The only thing I do is feed the fish once a day and clean algae once awhile.




c_gwinner said:


> I could see how the DHG could out compete some of the more slow growth crypts and do that. Sorry things aren't going as planned for you at the moment. Thanks for the awesome crypts you sent to.


 Yea, I could see that but I thought the crypts would fair well. Just because they are taller and I have plenty of root tabs underneath for them to share.

No worries... this is planted tank... nothing really work like it is planned for me. Always changing and just have to adapt. That is what makes it fun for me.

Glad you like the crypts!!! Enjoy!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME FISH ROOM!!!!! 

You really did your homework and designed everything out well!!!

I too am becoming a Crypt nut, so I can't wait to see the crypts bounce back!

Best of luck with all of your tanks!
Drew


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> AWESOME FISH ROOM!!!!!
> 
> You really did your homework and designed everything out well!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks  Lots of trial and error to get where I'm at today.

Once you get bitten by the crypt bug, you won't be able to turn back. So becareful!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My Koralia Evolution 1050 arrived today. I just finished setting up in the tank. Wow, what a different. There are tons of movement in the tank, all the plants are swaying. I should've gotten this awhile ago.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Full tank shot:









Left:









Center:









Right:









Zukalii:









sp Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring":









Bullosa 'Sarakei':









Keei 'Jambusan':









Uenoi:









aponogetifolia:









Bullosa 'Pakan'









Nurii 'Rompin':









Long leafed Nurii:









Bullosa 'Bario':









KR01:









Keei 'Bau':









Hudoroi:









Kota Tingii:









Rosanervig:









Right now, here are some pictures.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

awesome collection, mind sending me some samples? :wink:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Green_Flash said:


> awesome collection, mind sending me some samples? :wink:


Thanks! Sorry, I can't share atm.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Overall, I'm still battling the crazy hair/threaded algae. I did another round of cleaning and pruning to remove as much as I could. Not sure, if I have the upper hand yet.

I have removed all of the DHG 'Belem', I can't believe how extensive their rooting system was. Literally, where it was growing covered all the surface so the crypt runners couldn't come through and just out complete the crypts in the area. Look the center picture where the DHG was growing, everything there is bare. The crypts in the area is still alive with only the crown left and runners. I think they will bounce back as crypts are pretty resilience plants. It will take time though... probably a month or so.

The tank also exhibited some melting last week because of the dead guppy. The crypts that were affected Keei 'Jambusan', long leafed nurii, aponogetifolia, zukalii, and affinis in the area. Lesson learned there...

Last, I've sold most of my affinis. It is a nice crypt but not in my long term plan.

I've decided to switch to sump for this tank. It will be my first ever sump setup. I've read the maintenance is a lot easier. Lets hope so. Since my tank is not drilled, I will be using an overflow box. At the moment, I'm looking to get one from Lifereef, it is a little expensive but they have great feedback and a piece of mind.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

It was worth a shot hehe. :biggrin:

You will like the sump I think. That overflow model gets nothing but great reviews.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was rearranging my pleco tanks..... Here are a few shots of them. Probably a couple of hundreds of them. Can you name them all?


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Do I see zebras!? I've been really interested for a while but scared off by the price. They are so neat! Nice plecos!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

toksyn said:


> Do I see zebras!? I've been really interested for a while but scared off by the price. They are so neat! Nice plecos!


Are there zebras in the photos? Or were those leopard frogs?

Zebra prices have gone down a bit. I miss them when they were $25 ea back in 2001.

Nice collection of plecos you got there Hung.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Are there zebras in the photos? Or were those leopard frogs?
> 
> Zebra prices have gone down a bit. I miss them when they were $25 ea back in 2001.
> 
> Nice collection of plecos you got there Hung.


Xue - Thanks! Good eyes! They are L134 Leopard Frogs. No zebras in the picture. Those were the good o'le days!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

toksyn said:


> Do I see zebras!? I've been really interested for a while but scared off by the price. They are so neat! Nice plecos!


Nope! They are L134 Leopard Frogs... Zebras are extremely pretty looking pleco.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a lot of plecos
very nice, did they breed in your tank?

please share their new tank


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

ikuzo said:


> that's a lot of plecos
> very nice, did they breed in your tank?
> 
> please share their new tank


thanks... bristlenoses are all tank bred by me. L333, L134, and L260 are my new breeding project. 

I have 8 33gal long tanks that they are house in with a ton of driftwood and a couple of caves. If you see one tank, you'll pretty much see them all. It is documented starting post 202.

But here are four out of eight tanks as of today. They are pretty much the same. I don't do anything fancy because they are breeding tanks.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*New addition*

A new plant for the tank. I wanted a red color plant that doesn't grow super fast like stem plant. So I'm going to give Alternanthera sp. 'variegated' a try. I've read they are a slower growing plant. Very cool looking plant! The vein in the leaves give the plant an extra pop.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*new specimens*

I got two new specimens from Xue today. They came in excellent condition. First specimen is Auriculata Betong. I have been looking for Auriculata 'Betong' for the past year. Of course, when I saw this offerred, I jumped on it. Extremely cool crypt!
The other specimen is Auriculata 'Tiger stripes' Pakan... also very cool crypt! Now, I hope I don't kill them both.

Now for some pictures of them.
*Auriculata Betong:*

































*Auriculata 'Tiger stripe' Pakan:*


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

On the maintenance side, I just changed out the light bulbs. I will be cleaning up the tank this weekend in preparation to switch over from eheim filters to a sump filter. And another round of osmocote.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a sneak peak of my upcoming project for this tank. All parts and components are ordered. Just waiting for them to be shipped.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Overall the recovery process is rather slow because I was still battling the hair algae. I had to resort to chemical warfare, so the plants were not doing as well. I think I finally finally got the upper hand on them. By reducing the lighting to 6 hours, manually removing algae, algefix and excel, and double my circulation. 

I did another round of maintenance yesterday, the tank is looking much better. I added 1/2 inch of used ADA aquasoil and osmocote root tab to all plants. The tank will be a pure grow out tank for the next couple of months because I want to do an all crypt rescape.

Also, I think I finally lost one of my favorite crypt. It is C. CF jacobsenii. I have been trying to baby this crypt for the past few months... but I have seen to lose the battle.

Onward to some tank pictures....

Full tank shot:









Left side:









Middle:









Right side:









Auriculata Betong and Auriculata 'Tiger Stripe' Pakan... It has been two days and no sign of melting. They look like they are perking up.









I can't seem to get away from Downoi... it is one of my all time favorite plant. They came in a little rough but I think they will be fine. Another one of my upcoming project. 









C. aponogetifolia is doing pretty well.









Alternanthera sp. 'variegated' is perking up too!









C. sp Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring" is slowing recovering.









C. Nurii 'Rompin' 









Bullosa 'Sarakei' - They are actually recovering very nicely. Each plant has grew 1-2 new leaves since the last update.









Mimina 'Gasser'









Bullosa 'Bario', this crypt has too recover very well.









Cordata KR01









Kota Tingii









Cordata 'Rosanervig'


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

C. Auriculata !!! Well done. I drooled over those myself. Fortunately, I have absolutely no place to put any more of anything. I just ROAKed out sink full of Crypts & asst. plants just to have room for my stuff to grow. Something i didn't think about when I downsized and sold 5 tanks. :hihi:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

DogFish said:


> C. Auriculata !!! Well done. I drooled over those myself. Fortunately, I have absolutely no place to put any more of anything. I just ROAKed out sink full of Crypts & asst. plants just to have room for my stuff to grow. Something i didn't think about when I downsized and sold 5 tanks. :hihi:


 yea... it is tough to downsize. I did that like 6 months ago, just couldn't decide what to keep and what to off load.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Auriculatas after two weeks. First leave is sprouting, a very good sign that they are alive.









Random plecos pictures from my fishroom: They are great hiders so sorry for the not so good pictures.









Blue-eyed bristlenose









Red Bristlenose









Red male with fry









Longfin Green bristlenose









Longfin Green bristlenose fry









L333 Juvies









More L333 Juvies









L134 Juvies









More L134 Juvies


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

All of the sudden this show up on most of my crypts except for Bullosas. I have not changed my fertilizing dosage for 3 months or so because I have it set to automatic dosing of modified EI. 

About two weeks ago, I added 1/2 inch of used aquasoil and osmocote root tabs to each crypts. Other than that, nothing has changed in the tank.

From my research, I read over APC that I have calcium deficiency but I when I did addition researched. I found another article/image that it looks like it is Manganese. 

My water is cleveland city water which is hard water.

So what is my deficiency? 










Image from APC


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

n00dl3 said:


> All of the sudden this show up on most of my crypts except for Bullosas. I have not changed my fertilizing dosage for 3 months or so because I have it set to automatic dosing of modified EI.
> 
> About two weeks ago, I added 1/2 inch of used aquasoil and osmocote root tabs to each crypts. Other than that, nothing has changed in the tank.
> 
> ...


Just for record keeping... here is the thread that we talked about the deficiencies.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=206473


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My custom overflow box from Lifereef arrived yesterday. This will be my weekend project to convert from canister to sump. The box is well built and doesn't feel cheap. I love it so far. 




























Also I will be making a DIY spray for the return flow. It will based on the design below. 









Last, I will try to take lots of pictures to document this...


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

So it begins:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

A quick update. I have not finished all the piping yesterday since we had companies last night. I finished the drain piping from the overflow box to the sump. Finished about 50% of the return piping. Still need to make the connection to the spray bar and built the spray bar. 

The work seems much easier in my head but it is taking a little longer to do. I think it is the perfectionist in me that is making me go slower. 

I have not taken as many pictures as I thought I would've. Here are a few.


Overflow box rough in :









Return rough in:









Overflow box installed: 









Return piping installed:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Spray bar pictures:



























Here is the completion of the installation. 









The conversion is completed but I still have a bunch of fine tuning to do. I ran out of time this weekend to wrap up the project. The sump is up and running. It is a huge different from canister filters. The rate of filteration and turnover is night and day. But it is a bit noisy with my overflow box. That is part of my fine tuning.

So far, what I don't like is the overflow box sticks out a bit. I thought it would be recessed back more. I will just to work around right it. Maybe tie some moss onto it so it will somewhat cover it up.

I wanted to try something new with my light bulbs. And I read lots of review if you mixed 6500k bulbs with Giesemann aquaflora that plant growth is better because you're providing a full spectrum for the plants. Now I have one bulb is 6500k and other is Giesemann aquaflora. The aquaflora made the aquarium a little pink. We will see what it will do.

Tonight, I will take pictures of the sump with everything hooked up to it. It definitely made the tank cleaner looking.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool set up Hung! So the sump is in the room behind the tank?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Cool set up Hung! So the sump is in the room behind the tank?


Yup... I couldn't fit underneath the stand. 

I made a couple of extra holes in the wall because I wasn't thinking clearly. The wife is not too happy about that. Just have to do some patching... :icon_cool


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy Mother!!  Nice DIY!! Really nice, Noodle!!!! How long did that take you?

Nice to see the new growth in your tank, btw! That tank will be bananas in two months.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

crazydaz said:


> Holy Mother!!  Nice DIY!! Really nice, Noodle!!!! How long did that take you?
> 
> Nice to see the new growth in your tank, btw! That tank will be bananas in two months.


Thanks... It took me all Saturday and Sunday. Still has some clean up and fine tuning left. 

It would be awesome if everything rebounded in two months. I would like to rescape the tank.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a picture of the completed sump setup: 









A wall shot that shows the sump and the tank in two separate rooms:









Equipment corner (auto fert dosing, pressurized co2 system, temperature control system, and auto water changing system). 









P trap to prevent overflowing if the pump died.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

That sump is a beast - You definitely won't have any ammonia / nitrite issues.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

RobMc said:


> That sump is a beast - You definitely won't have any ammonia / nitrite issues.


That is the game plan! :red_mouth


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried to mess around with the overflow box to reduce the noise level. Unfortunately, I did not succeed. It is still noisy as heck. I googled for a DIY silencer. It came up with a few designs. 

It seems like Hofer Gurgle Buster is pretty good so I will try to make two these this weekend. Hopefully this reduce the noise level.

Anyone have experienced with making one?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had time last night to work on bulding the HGB silencer. It is a little tricky to build it if you don't have the right tools. Lucky for me, I had everything need to build them. 

All I can say is WOW! It works really well and made the room super quiet. I love it. 

Here are a couple pictures of the HGB silencer:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the bristlenoses in my tank are developing a taste for new growth leaves. I would see a new leave one day on my crypt and the next morning they are gone or half eaten. It might be my fault as I don't have any driftwood in there for them to munch on. So I'm in the process of trapping them. Tough little booger to catch in a tank this size. I have caught 1/2 of them so far. This morning I checked the trap, I didn't see anything in there except for snails. Could they be that smart to learn to avoid my trap?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Quick update*

It has been a little over one week of running the sump and finished tweaking of the tank. The sump filteration is very impressive. I'm getting 2-3 times the filterations that I was getting from two Eheim 3 filters. My water is crystal clear, less mums/poops on the substrate, water movement is much better with the spray across the entire back of the tank, and surface film is gone. I did a pin wheel co2 injection from the pump, the co2 distribution is very evenly and thoroughly in the tank.

Filter is cleaning is very easy and takes 1/10th of the time. All I have to do is change out 6 filter socks and put new one in. Then thrown the dirty socks into the washer. The process takes about 5 minutes or less. 

When I had my eheims it would take about 1 hour to clean which I hate the most. I would have to shut off the eheims, disconnect the hoses, pull out the canisters underneath my tank, drag them to my sink, clean them, place them back underneath the tank, and reconnect them. The canisters are not that easy to move because they hold 5 gallons of water which is about 40 lbs.

Things I would improved in my future built would be to use clear acrylic on the spray bar instead of the white PVC and make less holes in the wall. It is suppose to be measure twice and cut once. I cutted twice and measure once!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The crypts and plants are doing extremely well. Always putting out new leaves. I'm very pleased with the recovering so far. I will try to take some pictures this coming weekend.

I have to say I finally won the algae battle!!! The tank is super clean and healthy!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just received some jumbo trident java fern. They are definitely bigger than the normal size trident. 










Also inserted pfertz root tabs for all the plants. I haven't tried them in this tank yet. Can't wait to see how they will respond compare to oscomote tabs.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*1-23-13 update*

I've decided to do the update today because I just inserted pfertz root tabs last night. I wanted to document the tank growth with using the root tabs.

The tank is still under recovering and grow out status. It will probably be like this for one or two more months. I still have a few crypts that are not ready to move such as c. uenoi, minima 'gasser', aponogetifolia, and others. 

I have to say c. aponogetifolia is the most finicky crypt ever. If you look at it the wrong way, it will melt. Since I got them in October, it has melted on me 3-4 times already.

FTS: 









C. Rosanervig: Still exhibiting good growth and color.









Field of c. Hudoroi: Another robust crypt. It has filled in extremely well.









Bunch of Bullosa 'Bario': Awesome growth and coloration. Extremely robust crypt.









Field of c. KR01: They just kept going...









Auriculata: The tiger stripped is doing really well. It already has two new leaves. 'Betong' was doing well until some ate the new growth. Now it is stunted.









Alternanthera sp. 'variegated' : Still showing good growth









Bullosa 'Sarakei': They are recovering very nicely.









Unknown damage: I think the culprit is the bristlenoses that I've introduced last month. I have been trapping them for the past few days, I got about 3 left in the tank. They are difficult to catch without ripping the whole tank apart.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I finally was able to catch all the bristlenoses in the tank. After removing a majority of the bristlenoses, I've seen less leaves damages. 

Also I read an thread over APC that high nitrate can cause new leaves to deformed which I have discussed in the following thread: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=206473&highlight=


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Crypts are looking good Hung! 




n00dl3 said:


> I have to say c. aponogetifolia is the most finicky crypt ever. If you look at it the wrong way, it will melt. Since I got them in October, it has melted on me 3-4 times already.


I find this to be true with C. aponogetifolia as well.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Everything seems to be recovering nicely as expected! I always wanted a tank dominated by crypts, keep it up!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Crypts are looking good Hung!


Steve - Thanks... The recovery process was long but finally the crypts are turning around.



sketch804 said:


> Everything seems to be recovering nicely as expected! I always wanted a tank dominated by crypts, keep it up!


Thanks... I hope I can rescape the tank soon. I can't wait!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*New project*

My first emersed setup!!! I'm going to try to grow some UG and mosses. The photo period is 12 hours. Lets see how this will work!!!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Sigh... Noodl3.
Your tank makes me so happy to look at. I hope that one day I can have a tank with my crypts growing like yours! Do you think any of the rarer varieties you have would grow in a harder more basic water environment say around 6.5-7.0ish ph?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

pianofish said:


> Sigh... Noodl3.
> Your tank makes me so happy to look at. I hope that one day I can have a tank with my crypts growing like yours! Do you think any of the rarer varieties you have would grow in a harder more basic water environment say around 6.5-7.0ish ph?


Thanks... It all starts with just one crypt... then next thing you know, you'll a tank full of them roud:... Yes, I think the tricks to grow submerged rare crypts are stable condition and co2. If you provide them these, they will thrive for you.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Last month I changed out one of my 6500k bulb to Giesemann aquaflora to see if I can bring out more red and give the plants a full spectrum. Giesemann aquaflora reduced my PAR rating by half. I went from mid 50 PAR to low 30 PAR. The plants didn't like that as much!

The plants seem to be not responding well with lower PAR. I wanted to add more light and I wanted to try LED lighting for my bigger future tank. I purchased and installed Finnex Ray 2 DS 7000k yesterday. The fixture is super bright. With this fixture and two T5s, my PAR rating is doubled. My lowest PAR rating in the tank is mid 50 and high is over 100! 

This could potentially cause some algae grow so I have increased my co2 and redo my fert to accommodate the increased in PAR. Let’s see how this will do!

Overall, the tank recovery is going really well. All the crypts are growing really well and always throwing out new leaves, and the body is very robust. Even some of the crypts are sending out runners! 

Onward to some pictures.

FTS:









C. ‘Rosanervig’: I love the coloration and veins!










Crypt patch! I have quite a few crypts in there: Bullosa ‘Bario’, KR01, Hudoroi, Purpurea, Keei, Pygmaea, Kota Tingii. 









Auriculata: Tiger stripped is doing really well. I think it has fully acclimated to submerse growth. My ‘Betong’ is in poor condition. The bristlenoses really damaged the plant and I think it is stunted. I hope it will recover because I really really like this crypt! It took me almost two years to acquire it!









Patch of Bullosa ‘Sarakei’ and Affinis ‘Red Metallic’: If you look very closely at the bottom right bullosa, you’ll see a little plantlet!









C. Zukalli: I haven’t seen this crypt, throw out a new leaf like this awhile. It must like the new improved condition!









Alternanthera sp. 'variegated': It got stunted from the reduced PAR. This plant definitely like the higher light!









Downoi:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 2-17-2013*

Nice crypt and ect.!!!

Nice downoi to 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*emersed update*

The UG is doing really well. While the other mosses in poor condition except for the mini fissiden.

UG: I have UG in two ways! I wanted to try two different subsrates to see which one will do well. One in aquasoil and other in sphagnum. Actually both are about the same. Except the sphagnum has broken out with some cyanobacteria. I haven't have time to read up on how to treat it yet. I have just been airing it out everyday to keep the condition dry. It seem to stop the spreading.

















Mini Fissiden: Still alive but not growing that much. Actually it is super slow. At least it is alive.









Mini rose: I see some green... hopefully it will convert to emersed grow!









mini xmas: same condition as the mini rose...









Moss setup:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

h4n said:


> Nice crypt and ect.!!!
> 
> Nice downoi to
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Thanks!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that c. c. rosanverig is glorious. if you ever have a plantlet you need to get rid of, let me know,


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> that c. c. rosanverig is glorious. if you ever have a plantlet you need to get rid of, let me know,


Yes... It is an awesome crypt! I wil let you know when I have one available.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So what is your favorite Crypt noodl3?? Out of all the awesome ones currently in your tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great plants in this tank!

Did you grow the 'Rosanervig' like that right in here?



n00dl3 said:


>


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

pianofish said:


> So what is your favorite Crypt noodl3?? Out of all the awesome ones currently in your tank.


My all time favorite is c. 'rosanervig'. My current favorite is Auriculata 'Betong' but it is not doing that well. :frown:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Great plants in this tank!
> 
> Did you grow the 'Rosanervig' like that right in here?


Thanks! 

Yep! It took me awhile to find the right strain that will show the vein look in submerged form.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I can see why rosanervig is your fav man. It's gorgeous! If Markos first on the list, put me down for number 2


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

pianofish said:


> I can see why rosanervig is your fav man. It's gorgeous! If Markos first on the list, put me down for number 2


roud: will do!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My macro solution that was mixed two weeks ago precipitated due over saturation as discussed in the following thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2676418#post2676418

Lesson learned... don't mixed the macro fert with GH in the same container!

I placed an order for Crypt Flamingo yesterday... Now I'm anxiously waiting for it to come. It will be in a gel culture. So it will be exciting and challenging to try to convert it over. I tried it about one year ago and failed. Hopefully with more experience and time, I will dip my feet into it again! I might have a few specimens extra... if anyone interested, please PM me.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

n00dl3 said:


> My macro solution that was mixed two weeks ago precipitated due over saturation as discussed in the following thread:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2676418#post2676418
> 
> Lesson learned... don't mixed the macro fert with GH in the same container!


I redid my macro fert last night. As I emptied out the fert container, everything was caked and precipitated. It was a hot mess. Definitely, the solution had reached super saturation. I had a layer of Ca at the bottom and Mg on top of the Ca.

I ordered another peristaltic pump from APT for the GH. Now I have three reservoirs for macro, micro, and GH. Hopefully, this will work better. Last time, I had a macro solution without the GH, it was fine. Nothing precipitated in there. 

With the increased in PAR, I'm having some hair algae. I tried to increase my co2 but I don't think I have it dialed in yet. I have been increasing the co2 for the past week or so. I have seen the reduced in the hair algae but some are still growing. I will try to get it dialed in within the next week or so.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't wait for your flamingo to come in! I really hope you get it living submerged!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

pianofish said:


> Can't wait for your flamingo to come in! I really hope you get it living submerged!


I can't wait either... I'm really hoping I can keep one alive this time around.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Any news on the flamingo?!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

pianofish said:


> Any news on the flamingo?!!!


It should be here sometimes this coming week.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The recovering process is completed. Most/all of the crypts have recovered enough to rescape. I will be doing it this weekend. Here is my purposed layout. What ya'all think?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

n00dl3 said:


> It should be here sometimes this coming week.


anything yet? 

the layout looks good. Kind of blurry on a few words.

whats the middle?
Alt. varigated?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

h4n said:


> anything yet?
> 
> the layout looks good. Kind of blurry on a few words.
> 
> ...


Nope... I've been checking my mail like 10x times a day for the package.

Image is fixed.

Yes...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 2-17-2013*

Hahha I would be to!

Probably post up at my PO box lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

h4n said:


> Hahha I would be to!
> 
> Probably post up at my PO box lol
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Lol... I would if I could!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Finally... all the crypts have recovered enough for me to rescape. When I pulled all the crypts to rescape, I got lots of babies. So I ended up with more crypts then I thought I had. With that, I was running out of space to replant all of them. But I managed to fit them all in.

Here are a few plants of the space. Sorry the water was still cloudy from the rescape.

FTS:









Left side:

















Center:

















Right side:


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow that is a really neat collection. What water parameters are you keeping in order for all of the plants to be happy and grow? I tried a couple of wendtii...they slowly died off. I'm not sure what I did wrong, I did dose root tabs.
Are you dosing ferts in the water column?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Unikorn said:


> Wow that is a really neat collection. What water parameters are you keeping in order for all of the plants to be happy and grow? I tried a couple of wendtii...they slowly died off. I'm not sure what I did wrong, I did dose root tabs.
> Are you dosing ferts in the water column?


Thanks... The water is Cleveland city water which is pretty hard. This is a high tech setup with high light, pressurized co2, EI dosing, and root tabs. So my plants are like on steroid. They seem to be doing really well with a wide varieties of crypts and plants.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

Ok neat  its an interesting idea to have
a collection of crypts or any plant for that matter. I cant wait to see what the tank evolves into next. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

I call dibs next time you have to thin some plants out! 

I've just started getting.into the more exotic crypts. Your selection kinda gives me a lil chub chub. Lol

Have you ever thought about getting Usteriana?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Unikorn said:


> Ok neat  its an interesting idea to have
> a collection of crypts or any plant for that matter. I cant wait to see what the tank evolves into next.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 
I really can't wait until this scape fill in and mature!




rowdaddy said:


> I call dibs next time you have to thin some plants out!
> 
> I've just started getting.into the more exotic crypts. Your selection kinda gives me a lil chub chub. Lol
> 
> ...


Sure, I can let you know when I'm thining out the tank. The crypt bug can be very expensive!

I have had Usteriana before, just not a big fan fan. I like crypt aponogetfolia better.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good Hung! The aponogetifolia looks happy. Is that Crinum behind the Alternanthera?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Looking good Hung! The aponogetifolia looks happy. Is that Crinum behind the Alternanthera?


Thanks Steve! Yes, it is! Good eyes!


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

Usteriana was the only large species i was able to get my hands on. Why didn't you like it?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

rowdaddy said:


> Usteriana was the only large species i was able to get my hands on. Why didn't you like it?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


They get giantnormous and shade out everything in my tank. Extremely beautiful plant though. I want plants/crypts that are more controllable. I'm extremely busy and don't always have time to trim and rescape every weekend.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

I know what you mean...i just had to trim mine due to a melt from a move. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that a two liter? :icon_eek:



rowdaddy said:


> I know what you mean...i just had to trim mine due to a melt from a move.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Nice work, Hung! Hopefully the flamingos will be landing soon.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

Yes sir. That plant is/was a monster. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

toksyn said:


> Nice work, Hung! Hopefully the flamingos will be landing soon.


Thanks! I hope so too... It should be here early in the week. If not, there is something wrong and custom has either return to sender or destroy the plants.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

rowdaddy said:


> I know what you mean...i just had to trim mine due to a melt from a move.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Yepper!!!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The flamingo has landed!!! The condition is OK because it has been in the mail for a week and half. Onward to planting... I will have more updates later tonight.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wanna sell me a plantlet my friend?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is the plants before they were shipped. Full of color and look extremely healthy: 










Here is after 1.5 weeks in transit. Very pale and lack of color for being in the dark.:









































Planted submerged with full co2, high light, EI dosing, about PAR 100

















Planted emersed in used aquasoil (left) and new aquasoil (right). I will be targeting 90% to 95% humidity and PAR 85:









Planted emersed in aquasoil with 80% humidity, in three different setups, and PAR 60:


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on the Flamingos!
You have a great Crypt collection. I'll be anxiously watching your updates.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

How much did all those cost you?


1.5 weeks shipping? Thailand?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

You sure like to reboot lol


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Chaoslord said:


> Congrats on the Flamingos!
> You have a great Crypt collection. I'll be anxiously watching your updates.


Thanks! I will be anxious myself to try to keep them alive and thriving!




rowdaddy said:


> How much did all those cost you?
> 
> 
> 1.5 weeks shipping? Thailand?


Honestly, it doesn't cost that much compared to what I've in for this tank. From price per unit, it is actually cheaper than most of my crypts in the tank. 

No, it was coming from Europe. It got stuck in custom a few days longer than it should've. But I got it though. I have been chasing down this crypt for over 1.5+ years. So I'm happy as it is not a complete mush!





Soup12 said:


> You sure like to reboot lol


LOL... I haven't found a happy point for this tank yet. I have always like to try different things. It keeps me going in this hobby.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations!! Plants are looking good.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

BruceF said:


> Congratulations!! Plants are looking good.


Thanks! I hope I can keep a plant or two alive!


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

Where did you end up finding it? Care to share any crypt sources?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

rowdaddy said:


> Where did you end up finding it? Care to share any crypt sources?


If you do your searches you'll find them pretty easy. Just the question is are you willing to spend the big $$$ to buy them. Most people can't justify spending $100+ on a single plant that you don't know if you can keep alive.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: n00dl3's 180G Rare Crypts Collectoritis Journal New Update 3-24-2013 - Rescaped!*

Indeed, but it is lovely. Does it grow to the size of a wendtti?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

rowdaddy said:


> Indeed, but it is lovely. Does it grow to the size of a wendtti?


Not sure... But from pictures, it seem smaller than wendtii.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

It has been two weeks since my rescaped. I had a big time melt in the tank where I lost quite a few baby crypts. The adult crypts also experienced melting but not as bad. The melting has stopped and crypts are getting new growth. 

I might have lost both of my Auriculata sp which I’m extremely disappointed. I hope they will both come back. I have not dug them up to see if the crown is still good. Most likely, I will just wait to see if they do come back.

I changed out the spray bars to nozzles because I didn’t like how the flow was. I was getting algae on the ground and other areas where the spray can’t get to. With the nozzles, it will give me a little more flexibility to control the flow. 

I have had the Flamingo for two weeks now. I’m getting mixed result on the survivability. From my observation, the ones that came in good condition are surviving and growing new leaves. While the ones that came in not so good to bad condition has melted. I have a few specimens surviving and growing new leaves in both submerged and emersed form.

Here are some pictures:

FTS:










Center:



















Left:



















Right:



















Submerged Flamingo:




























Emersed Flamingo:




























Emersed New AS vs Used










New plant I want to try to grow emersed: Elatine Hydropiper


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

damn that c. cordata looks good.

i see you got some of franks hydropiper. i just planted mine, i have high hopes. good luck with yours.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> damn that c. cordata looks good.
> 
> i see you got some of franks hydropiper. i just planted mine, i have high hopes. good luck with yours.


I always love how c. cordata look roud:

Yes, I ordered some Frank to see if I can grow them. They came in really good condition so the chances are good to convert them. Good luck with yours too!!!


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm observing the same thing on my end regarding the C. "Flamingo". I can tell you definitively that live Sphagnum isn't something that they seem to like.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

toksyn said:


> I'm observing the same thing on my end regarding the C. "Flamingo". I can tell you definitively that live Sphagnum isn't something that they seem to like.


Good to know but Sphagnum doesn't really have any nutrients. Did you supplement with ferts?

How are all yours doing?


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

They weren't in pure sphagnum. I top dressed some aquasoil with sphagnum, and also tried top dressed peat moss + earthworm castings with sphagnum. Neither were really effective. Straight aquasoil seems to be working best.

None of mine look very happy though. I think I spy a tiny new leaf on one of the emergent ones. The submerged ones are just kind of hanging on for now.



n00dl3 said:


> Good to know but Sphagnum doesn't really have any nutrients. Did you supplement with ferts?
> 
> How are all yours doing?


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

I have faith you will revive them. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

toksyn said:


> They weren't in pure sphagnum. I top dressed some aquasoil with sphagnum, and also tried top dressed peat moss + earthworm castings with sphagnum. Neither were really effective. Straight aquasoil seems to be working best.
> 
> None of mine look very happy though. I think I spy a tiny new leaf on one of the emergent ones. The submerged ones are just kind of hanging on for now.


I also find straight used AS has the best result. There will be an adjustment period for them from gel/agar to soil. 

I just checked this morning on my emersed setup, I got a few new leaves from my surviving Flamingo. The leaves are tiny but it is growing. 

A few of my submerged specimen are like yours... just hangin on but I got one that is growing a couple of new leaves. Again they are tiny but growing.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

rowdaddy said:


> I have faith you will revive them.


 Yep!!! just need to be patience!! We just one crypt to live!!!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Funny, i also had a major melt on my end. Lost almost half of my crypt growth. I planted mine and let the leaves melt off into the tank. With in the next couple of days i was seeing massive melting. Its only affected my crypts.
I've been looking into allelophathy as a possibility. 
I did a massive water change and so far the melt off has stoped. Im also seeing new growth.
Congrats on the success so far. I hope it keeps up.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Chaoslord said:


> Funny, i also had a major melt on my end. Lost almost half of my crypt growth. I planted mine and let the leaves melt off into the tank. With in the next couple of days i was seeing massive melting. Its only affected my crypts.
> I've been looking into allelophathy as a possibility.
> I did a massive water change and so far the melt off has stoped. Im also seeing new growth.
> Congrats on the success so far. I hope it keeps up.


Maybe I was sending you my bad juju :icon_roll My melt was from a major rescape. I was expecting some melting but not as much as I have gotten.

Over APC, there is a thread that talks about crypt allelophathy. I honestly I haven't witness that as much because crypts are so resilience. If they can't grow in this place, then will send their runner to another location.

Quick update: The submerged flamingos are just idling. Not really showing any additional growth. But the emersed flamingos have put out a couple of new leaves from the plants that are alive. New leaves are lime green and not pink. I'm just happy to see them living.


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

I can say the same thing. My submerged flamingos look like they have some tiny new leaves, but I'm not really sure if they are new or if I'm just hopeful. 

It looks like the flamingos (emersed) that took a beating on the way melted back but I don't want to disturb them yet. Maybe the roots survived ... 



n00dl3 said:


> Maybe I was sending you my bad juju :icon_roll My melt was from a major rescape. I was expecting some melting but not as much as I have gotten.
> 
> Over APC, there is a thread that talks about crypt allelophathy. I honestly I haven't witness that as much because crypts are so resilience. If they can't grow in this place, then will send their runner to another location.
> 
> Quick update: The submerged flamingos are just idling. Not really showing any additional growth. But the emersed flamingos have put out a couple of new leaves from the plants that are alive. New leaves are lime green and not pink. I'm just happy to see them living.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

toksyn said:


> I can say the same thing. My submerged flamingos look like they have some tiny new leaves, but I'm not really sure if they are new or if I'm just hopeful.
> 
> It looks like the flamingos (emersed) that took a beating on the way melted back but I don't want to disturb them yet. Maybe the roots survived ...


The ones that came in bad condition has discinerated to nothing in both my submerged and emersed. No roots or crown survived. :frown:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update on the flamingo??


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Were you able to keep the e. Hydropiper alive emmersed or submersed...heard alot of people lost it


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

As a lifelong fan of Crypts I'm blown away by the species here, many of which are known to be "troublesome" (esp. keei). It sure takes a while to read all this but good on you for posting so many pictures!

Two points: 1) back in january when the osmocode root balls made things go bad - too much nitrate at the roots too quickly. Better to get some clay, mix it with manure that's been wetted then dried, twice. 2) What's the CO2 at? What light is on that now? Crypts will put down their leaves parallel witht the substrate under (what they think is) high light. To get them to reach up and have nice pointy tips screaming upwards you want as much co2 as you can get and not that much light. Then try extra hard to reach the "sun". A gro-lux tube helps too, the extra red light stretches them a bit, red is filtered out of deep water very quickly (unlike blue which makes plants more compact; red elongates) and this puts some of it back. An incanescent/halogen bulb would do that soo, or I suppose high powered red leds.

Such a great effort! Thanks for taking the time and trouble to document it so thoroughly!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update?


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

